# On the lighter side



## Edward Campbell (5 Jul 2013)

I know politics is not a joke, but ...

This article, which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_, indicates one of two things:

     1. The fabled Rhinoceros Party has made a comeback with its trademark mix of sophomoric comedy and poor taste; or, more likely

     2. We have a lot of seriously stupid people in Montreal Quebec Canada:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/new-montreal-mayoral-hopeful-feels-americans-are-obese-imbecilic-ignorant/article13002086/#dashboard/follows/


> New Montreal mayoral hopeful feels Americans are ‘obese, imbecilic, ignorant’[/size]
> 
> MONTREAL — The Canadian Press
> 
> ...




We really do need a political rubbish heap thread for M. Brûlé and his (too many) fellow travelers.


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Jul 2013)

He seems earnest in his views, not Rhino.  It appears to me he is just exhibiting the unfortunate xenophobic claptrap that some Franco Quebecois allow to come to the surface when they show their true colours and face to the world.  Mind you there's their Anglo counterparts here and there too, sad to say.


----------



## Edward Campbell (13 Dec 2013)

And, just because stupidity seems to run rampant at Christmas time, I offer this article which is reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _National Post_:

http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2013/12/13/mp-banned-over-dangerous-candy-cane-toss-at-santa-parade/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


> MP banned over dangerous candy cane toss at Santa parade
> 
> Kelly McParland
> 
> ...




Oh, Canada!  :not-again:


----------



## Brad Sallows (13 Dec 2013)

People that fearful need to be sealed in plastic bubbles in one of the old Diefenbunkers (if any exist which have not been rendered unusable) and fed a nourishing diet of bacteria-free pap.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Jan 2014)

Brian Gable, the _Globe and Mail's_ editorial cartoonist, gets it right:





Source: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-debate/a-celebration-of-the-joyous-human-spirit/article16130567/#dashboard/follows/?7342222
Reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Globe and Mail_


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Sep 2014)

Two article, both reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from, respectively, the _Globe and Mail_ and the _Ottawa Citizen_, caught my eye today, both of which remind me that political and bureaucratic ineptitude, of the highest possible order, exist on both sides of re Canada/US border:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/international-business/us-business/buy-america-act-provides-punishment-for-small-colorado-town/article20660211/#dashboard/alerts


> Canadian steel used in U.S. bridge triggers 'Buy America' fiasco
> 
> BARRIE MCKENNA
> OTTAWA — The Globe and Mail
> ...




Protectionism, especially the "Buy America Act" sort of protectionism, is *stupid*; but such legislation is popular with most Americans (and Canadians and Japanese and Norwegians, and, and, and ...) because most people are *Stupid* and they elect STUPID politicians who believe that the law of unintended consequences doesn't apply to them.

And

http://ottawacitizen.com/news/politics/federal-government-racks-up-nearly-300000-in-cellphone-late-payment-fees


> Federal government racks up nearly $300,000 in cellphone late fees
> 
> JASON FEKETE
> 
> ...




This is worth a long rant, but ... _centralization_ is not always the right thing, in fact it is, very often, the wrong choice. But, just as there are too many admirals and generals, in too many _centralizd_, high level bureaucracies, doing work that should be, properly, being done by majors in low level HQs, so are there too many senior civil servants building high level, _central_ functions in Ottawa/Gatineau that are, really, unnecessary when not downright counterproductive. The problem starts with a too highly focused prime minister.


----------



## cupper (19 Sep 2014)

It will be interesting to see how they resolve the Buy America regulations when they proceed with the second Windsor / Detroit crossing.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Sep 2014)

We used to pay our cellphone bill with our Mastercard, the bill came directly to us and I or whoever was the manager would sign it and it would get paid right away. Since they went with the "CPC Soviet Central Planning Committee" way of doing things, we never see the bill and it's get taken out of our budget. Now switching to Rogers has certainly saved us lot's of money over Telus. Rogers can offer low rates because their system sucks and they have no agreements with other providers. I frigging hate their service.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 Jul 2015)

OK, we know that the 2015 campaign has, officially, moved from _intense_ to _goofy_ when we see this picture, posted by Jennifer Ditchburn (CTV News) on _Twitter_ ...

          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




               ... Ms Ditchburn says, "pic of PMO setting up velvet rope on tundra priceless. Should make _@whpresscorps_ feel not so bad."


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Jul 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> OK, we know that the 2015 campaign has, officially, moved from _intense_ to _goofy_ when we see this picture, posted by Jennifer Ditchburn (CTV News) on _Twitter_ ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely goofy, but how many of us here, with some TI, have seen the military do the same sort of goofy shit on any one of hundreds of situations.

_Goofiness_ is not the sole prevue of the PMO


----------



## cupper (8 Jul 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> _Goofiness_ is not the sole prevue of the PMO



For now. Wait to see what happens after the election.

I've heard a rumour that they are planning to legislate that goofiness by anyone without permission from the PMO will be punishable by life imprisonment. And a $10,000 fine. And a harshly worded tweet.


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jul 2015)

Not.....THE COMFY CHAIR!!!!!!


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Aug 2015)

Well, maybe not _light_ in the minds of Misses Coyne and May, but it's a bit odd that longtime über-Liberal Deborah Coyne (how much more Liberal can you get than giving birth to Pierre Trudeau's last child?) will be the Green Party's candidate in the new West-end Ottawa riding of Carleton.





Elizabeth May and Deborah Coyne


----------



## dapaterson (2 Aug 2015)

Given the late Mr Trudeau's reputation, perhaps we should qualify that as "Pierre Trudeau's last known child"?


----------



## daftandbarmy (3 Aug 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, maybe not _light_ in the minds of Misses Coyne and May, but it's a bit odd that longtime über-Liberal Deborah Coyne (how much more Liberal can you get than giving birth to Pierre Trudeau's last child?) will be the Green Party's candidate in the new West-end Ottawa riding of Carleton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elizabeth May: The West Coast's gift to constitutional irrelevance and general tinfoil hattery. Thanks for reminding me, eh?  :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (3 Aug 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Elizabeth May and Deborah Coyne




SISTERS!


----------



## dapaterson (3 Aug 2015)

A quick perusal of LinkedIn suggests that the apple has fallen far from the tree: Deborah Coyne's daughter appears to be a private equity associate with KKR. Details in her LinkedIn bio (https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sarah-coyne/22/aa1/3a7) are consistent with those published by The Star five years ago (http://www.thestar.com/news/world/2010/11/24/pierre_trudeaus_daughter_sarah_lives_under_the_radar.html)


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Aug 2015)

Steve Ladurantaye formerly of the _Globe and Mail_ and now with _Twitter_ posted a video and says _"Well, at least we got our Howard Dean moment out of the way early."_

Elizabeth May's _Howard Dean moment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Aug 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, maybe not _light_ in the minds of Misses Coyne and May, but it's a bit odd that longtime über-Liberal Deborah Coyne (how much more Liberal can you get than giving birth to Pierre Trudeau's last child?) will be the Green Party's candidate in the new West-end Ottawa riding of Carleton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Odd bedfellows all 'round ....


----------



## GAP (3 Aug 2015)

Put bunny ears on them and they're just about ready for the coop....... :2c:


----------



## cupper (3 Aug 2015)

It must be a big disappointment embarrassment that the mother of your half sister prefers running in a fringe party over yours. ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (20 Aug 2015)

Freedom of speech?

http://globalnews.ca/news/2175738/alberta-man-gets-543-ticket-for-f-k-harper-sign/?utm_source=Article&utm_medium=EditorsPick&utm_campaign=2015


> Alberta man gets $543 ticket for ‘F–k Harper’ sign
> 
> August 20, 2015 8:16 am   Updated: August 20, 2015 3:14 pm
> By Chris Purdy  The Canadian Press
> ...


_more at link_


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2015)

...........as well as an obstructed view which is also subject to a fine.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Aug 2015)

Yeah, that sign is more than a little distracting (message aside).  He admits that he distracted at least 60 other drivers on his trip, I don't doubt the judge will also see it that way too.


----------



## Pusser (21 Aug 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Yeah, that sign is more than a little distracting (message aside).  He admits that he distracted at least 60 other drivers on his trip, I don't doubt the judge will also see it that way too.



I wouldn't count on that.  Are they going to start ticketing every car with a bumper sticker now?  What about all the cars that are simply rolling billboards?  The reality is likely that the cop simply didn't like the message.  Is this really all that distracting, or an indivdual's attempt to curtail free speech?


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Aug 2015)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Freedom of speech?
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/2175738/alberta-man-gets-543-ticket-for-f-k-harper-sign/?utm_source=Article&utm_medium=EditorsPick&utm_campaign=2015_more at link_



_I guess _the FUCK HARPER sign in the back window of a car might be an offence (distracting other drivers, obstructing vision, etc) but, at least, it's an adult expressing his considered opinion.

I know that some parents want their kids to be walking billboards for the new, affluent lifestyle with _Tommy_ this and _Ralph_ that plastered all over their clothes (OK, OK, I admit it, I have a bunch of T-shirts with Army and regimental badges embroidered on them  :camo: )  but doesn't this cross some sort of (invisible) "good taste" or "good parenting" line?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Aug 2015)

So young to already have figured out his sexual orientation.  :nod:


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Aug 2015)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I wouldn't count on that.  Are they going to start ticketing every car with a bumper sticker now?  What about all the cars that are simply rolling billboards?  The reality is likely that the cop simply didn't like the message.  Is this really all that distracting, or an indivdual's attempt to curtail free speech?



That sign is more than a bumper sticker.  It is large, neon pink, directly in the rear window and as recce pointed out, obstructing the drivers view.   He said he was getting honks and waves from other drivers, which tells me they were looking at his car more than once and not the road.  I say the judge won't be sympathetic.  I do agree, however,  the cop probably did not like the message or perhaps he observed other drivers being distracted by the sign.  All will play out in court.


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Aug 2015)

This has been around forever, but it's aporpos the "lighter side" of Election 2015:






I'm not sure, but _I think_ the first time I heard a variant of this, in a Canadian context, was over 40 years ago and in response to wage and price controls and _"Zap! You're frozen."_


----------



## Infanteer (21 Aug 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That sign is more than a bumper sticker.  It is large, neon pink, directly in the rear window and as recce pointed out, obstructing the drivers view.   He said he was getting honest from other drivers, which tells me they were looking at his car more than once and not the road.  I say the judge won't be sympathetic.  I do agree, however,  the cop probably did not like the message or perhaps he observed other drivers being distracted by the sign.  All will play out in court.



Any different than a truck or van with a big, colourful logo on the side?


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Aug 2015)

I suppose the difference could be with the response the person with the ad wants to illicit from those who view it and when.  That will be up to the judge to decide in the end with this particular case.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2015)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Any different than a truck or van with a big, colourful logo on the side?



You put your hand out the window, waving a big thumbs up, honking your horn and looking at the other driver to show your support to a Mayflower Moving van or a Schneider's Meat truck? ;D


----------



## cavalryman (21 Aug 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You put your hand out the window, waving a big thumbs up, honking your horn and looking at the other driver to show your support to a Mayflower Moving van or a Schneider's Meat truck? ;D


If it's driven by the Mayflower Madam, or headed to one of Toronto's better Meat Markets on a Saturday night?  Sure.


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Sep 2015)

Is it just me, or does Stephen Harper look, more and more and ...















                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             ... more like Mike Harris?


----------



## Acorn (3 Sep 2015)

Congratulations. You just lost Ontario for the Conservatives.  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (3 Sep 2015)

Don't worry.  The Liberals now have Bob Rae, leaving an Angry Bearded Thatcherite as the only option.

And John Baird is out of the running and has no Beard that I know of (in any sense of the word), so that leaves only Mulcair.


----------



## Acorn (3 Sep 2015)

Daym - I forgot to think about the beard - I have one. But so does Corbyn. 

Am I a bearded leftie?  :crybaby:


----------



## GnyHwy (3 Sep 2015)

.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Sep 2015)

Acorn said:
			
		

> Congratulations. You just lost Ontario for the Conservatives.  ;D



If Wynne was half the man as Harris, we'd be in good shape right now.

(yes, it was intentional)


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Sep 2015)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Don't worry.  The Liberals now have Bob Rae, leaving an Angry Bearded Thatcherite as the only option.
> 
> And John Baird is out of the running and has no Beard that I know of (in any sense of the word), so that leaves only Mulcair.




Brian Gable, drawing in the _Globe and Mail_, explains the entire campaign strategy of the "Angry Bearded Thatcherite:"





Source: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-debate/editorial-cartoons-for-september-2015/article26123093/


----------



## Rocky Mountains (11 Sep 2015)

Angry Tom looks truly scary.  Reminds me of Dracula's "glad to see you" expression.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Sep 2015)

Go beyond the looks. The Young Dauphin was sold on the basis of his hair, and there is no "there" there behind the haircut.


----------



## cupper (11 Sep 2015)

Saw an NDP ad last night with Mulcair. Just creeped me out.


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Sep 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> Saw an NDP ad last night with Mulcair. Just creeped me out.



I'd buy a fire guard with his face on it. Good for keeping kids away from danger  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (14 Sep 2015)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Go beyond the looks. The Young Dauphin was sold on the basis of his hair, and there is no "there" there behind the haircut.



My young nephew is working on a campaign here for the Liberal candidate and JT was in town. Judging by the FB posts I think my nephew has a mancrush on him.


----------



## daftandbarmy (15 Sep 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My young nephew is working on a campaign here for the Liberal candidate and JT was in town. Judging by the FB posts I think my nephew has a mancrush on him.



I know a guy who wrote Obama a LOVE POEM after he was elected. And he's not even gay. :facepalm:

Does that make him a LGBTQ Walt?  ;D


----------



## a_majoor (16 Sep 2015)

Colin P said:
			
		

> My young nephew is working on a campaign here for the Liberal candidate and JT was in town. Judging by the FB posts I think my nephew has a mancrush on him.



Want to have some fun while doing your mentoring/education tasking? Ask detailed questions of "why" he should feel this way, specifically "what" programs, campaign promises etc. are creating thsi feeling and how feasable, cost effective or even proven they are. (Mentioning Ontario or Greece in the same sentance as "Deficits" tends to cause most Liberal supporters to rapidly change the subject and leave the room, another data point to have fun with....)


----------



## GAP (19 Sep 2015)

>
>> PHILOSOPHICAL DIFFERENCES

>> I asked my friend's little girl what she wanted to be when she grows up. She said she wanted to be Prime Minister of Canada some day
>> Both of her parents, NDP supporters, were standing there, so I asked her, "If you were Prime Minister what would be the first thing you would do?"
>> She replied, "I'd give food and houses to all the homeless people."
>> Her parents beamed, and said, "Welcome to the NDP Party!"
>> "Wow...what a worthy goal!" I told her. I continued, "But you don't have to wait until you're Prime Minister to do that. You can come over to my house, mow the lawn, pull weeds, and sweep my yard, and I'll pay you $50. Then I'll take you over to the grocery store where the homeless guy hangs out. You can give him the $50 to use toward food and a new house."
>> She thought that over for a few seconds, then she looked me straight in the eye and asked, "Why doesn't the homeless guy come over and do the work, and you can just pay him the $50?

>> I smiled and said, "Welcome to the Conservative Party."

>> Her parents still aren't speaking to me.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Oct 2015)

Now, I don't approve of defacing traffic signs, but ...

My local MP, Paul Dewar, posted this sign he saw somewhere here in _Ottawa centre_, and I must admit it's "good," in the sense of being clever and well executed:


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Now, I don't approve of defacing traffic signs, but ...
> 
> My local MP, Paul Dewar, posted this sign he saw somewhere here in _Ottawa centre_, and I must admit it's "good," in the sense of being clever and well executed:



 >    Interesting.  It is not bi-lingual.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> >    Interesting.  It is not bi-lingual.



Not to worry, I think Prime Minister Harper has, already, been pretty well_ arrêted_ in French speaking Canada, even out in the bilingual wilds of Ottawa–Orléans.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2015)

I am still trying to find out who this Arrête fellow is, that so many want to stop.


On the point about Orleans; I think it would have been more appropriate to put that on a YIELD sign.  In Orleans they all roll on through STOP signs, but STOP for a YIELD sign (YIELD signs confuse them, I guess.)


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2015)

I for one am tired of seeing and hearing all the hissy fits from the opressed masses.  We all have our sob stories of how the government is against us or frustrates us or disappoints us in one way or another.  I've about reached my saturation point of tolerence and understanding on the incessant whining and whinging.  Mind you, I suppose Ottawa isn't the best place to escape that with all the Civil Servants here, is it?


----------



## Lumber (2 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I for one am tired of seeing and hearing all the hissy fits from the opressed masses.  We all have our sob stories of how the government is against us or frustrates us or disappoints us in one way or another.  I've about reached my saturation point of tolerence and understanding on the incessant whining and whinging.  Mind you, I suppose Ottawa isn't the best place to escape that with all the Civil Servants here, is it?



If its' really that bad, just stop reading the news and close your social media account (including your milnet account).

Life isn't that bad if you just live it and stop listening to all the whining.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2015)

Ah well, my usual hermit cave is booked full already and my martyr's cloth clothing is out for tailoring at the moment.  Life will continue to intrude it would seem.


----------



## cupper (2 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I for one am tired of seeing and hearing all the hissy fits from the opressed masses.  We all have our sob stories of how the government is against us or frustrates us or disappoints us in one way or another.  I've about reached my saturation point of tolerence and understanding on the incessant whining and whinging.  Mind you, I suppose Ottawa isn't the best place to escape that with all the Civil Servants here, is it?





			
				jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Ah well, my usual hermit cave is booked full already and my martyr's cloth clothing is out for tailoring at the moment.  Life will continue to intrude it would seem.



That's why we have alcohol. >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Oct 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I am still trying to find out who this Arrête fellow is, that so many want to stop.



I think he lives in the town of Aus Farht.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Oct 2015)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> I for one am tired of seeing and hearing all the hissy fits from the opressed masses.  We all have our sob stories of how the government is against us or frustrates us or disappoints us in one way or another.  I've about reached my saturation point of tolerence and understanding on the incessant whining and whinging.  Mind you, I suppose Ottawa isn't the best place to escape that with all the Civil Servants here, is it?



The one nice thing I found with having a Liberal government, is that Ottawa couldn't give a shit about what happened in BC and left us alone to do our job.


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 Oct 2015)

Every cloud has its silver lining.


----------



## Bass ackwards (2 Oct 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Now, I don't approve of defacing traffic signs, but ...
> 
> My local MP, Paul Dewar, posted this sign he saw somewhere here in _Ottawa centre_, and I must admit it's "good," in the sense of being clever and well executed:



I spent a good part of August on vacation driving out west. I saw a similar in sign -in Calgary of all places(!) and noticed others in Alberta and on Vancouver Island. The lettering on all of them was identical to the one in Mr Campbell's picture.


----------



## larry Strong (3 Oct 2015)

http://www.stopharperstickers.com/



Cheers
Larry


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Oct 2015)

as pissed as I am with them, the look on the Liberals/NDP?Greens faces if CPC wins a majority again will be priceless. I hope he wins a majority of exactly 1. That will keep them from being completely stupid.


----------



## Edward Campbell (19 Oct 2015)

Our elction, through other's eyes: enjoy!


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Nov 2015)

Without further comment ...


----------



## a_majoor (17 Nov 2015)

How soon before we start seeing "Stop Trudeau" signs and stickers....</sarc>?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Nov 2015)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Without further comment ...



Yes, I do.  I gave up drinking coffee a little while back and haven't been in a Timmies for over a year.  Not that I was ever impressed by the quality of their brew.


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Nov 2015)

Some Canadian editorial cartoonists have a little fun at Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's expense:


----------



## cavalryman (20 Nov 2015)

Yep.  Our very own frat boy, and it ain't just us Neanderthals on army.ca who figured him out. [


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2015)

Doesn't matter. He'll keep doing what Chretien and the other back room boys tell him to do. He's there to take the hits while the Laurentian Elites push their agenda on the country again.


----------



## Edward Campbell (20 Jan 2016)

From Brian Gable in the _Globe and Mail_:





Source: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/editorial-cartoons-for-january-2016/article27950170/


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jan 2016)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> From Brian Gable in the _Globe and Mail_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even the Liberal flagship, Mop & Pail, is finding him ridiculous.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jan 2016)

Excellent cartoon,  thanks ER.


----------

